# PC Potente. Solo Torre. 2600 euros.



## kiquenet (15 Nov 2020)

Hola a todos.

No sé si ahora es buen momento para comprar un PC, parece que no hay stocks de nuevos RTX 3000 o Ryzen 5000. Además, que las gráficas de nivel están elevadas de precio.
Mi actual PC va a cumplir 10 años y quiero comprar uno nuevo (solo la torre). Entiendo que ahora debería elegir una CPU de AMD Ryzen.

En el trabajo, tengo un HP con 64 GB de RAM. Con 3 navegadores (Chrome, Firefox, Egde, y alguna vez IE11) abiertos y sus múltiples pestañas, herramientas de desarrollo y Sql Server, varios Excel, Word, Pdf, y escritorios remotos, siempre está entre 52-54 GB en uso. Voy a teletrabajar en casa, también quiero empezar con máqunas virtuales y iniciación con programas de edición de vídeo. Quiero que vaya holgado de memoria.

Aquí veo precios de 128 GB, desde 460 hasta 1300 euros:
https://www.alternate.es/Memoria-RAM/DDR4/html/listings/1463484198294?lk=12626&sort=PRICE&order=ASC&hideFilter=false&showFilter=false&filter_2728=131072.0      

Eso sí, hay pocos módulos disponibles de 32 GB. Estos, con dos packs y ya tendría 128 GB:
https://www.amazon.es/CORSAIR-Vengeance-PC4-25600-Módulo-Memoria/dp/B07Y4ZZ7LQ

Veo ofertas de 63% descuento..pero el problema de Stock





						KFA2 GeForce® GTX 1080 Ti EXOC White 11GB GDDR5X - Tarjeta Gráfica
					

Tarjeta Gráfica KFA2 GeForce GTX 1080 Ti EXOC White 11GB GDDR5X




					www.coolmod.com
				




Y una placa base fiable, en algunos posts del foro veo que algunas tienen problemas. Mejor MSI o Gygabyte que ASUS para AMD.



*Quiero mi presupuesto en*: Tienda online como PCComponentes (ahí compré mi último PC hace 9 años), u otra (Aussar, xtremmedia,CoolMod) pero que sea de confianza (sobre todo servicio post-venta) y no llevarme sorpresas.
*El uso que le daré al equipo o programas que utilizaré será*: Trabajo-Productividad: Uso intensivo de navegadores y 200+ pestañas abiertas..Máquinas Virtuales / Programación
Ofimática/Descargas 24/7
Ocio/Multimedia (Películas, navegar, etc)
Empezar con programas Diseño (edición de algún vídeo-audio: Davinci Resolve y otros, DVDVideoSoft, Wondershare, ffmpeg, audiacity ...)
Jugar muy poco.


*Mi presupuesto máximo a invertir para todo el conjunto es de* 2600 euros máximo (solo Torre).
*¿Quiero montaje de equipo:* SI. Incluya montaje y testeo.Necesario actualizar la BIOS?
*¿Necesito sistema operativo incluido?* NO. Sin sistema operativo. Web para comprarlo OEM por 12-15 euros.
*Deseo una torre de tamaño y aspecto*...
La torre
La caja con consumo moderado, con buena ventilación, silenciosa en la medida de lo posible (RGB, me da igual, al menos que se pueda controlar o apagar si duermes con PC encendido).Descarto refrigeración líquida.


*La calidad gráfica *que me gustaría es...
Quisiera una GPU para mover bien 2-3 monitores (o uno de 49 pulgadas). Irá bien con alguna de ésas: RX 6800, RTX 3070, 2080 Ti o superior.


¿Voy a hacer *Overclock*?... Ni haré Overclock, porque lo desconozco.
¿Voy a hacer *SLI/Crossfire*?... Uso de SLI/CrossFire, no tengo ni idea de eso.
¿Quiero periféricos?... Sin monitor, teclado, ratón. altavoces. Dudo de incluir grabador DVD o lector de tarjetas. Los tengo en mi PC pero hace años que no lo utilizo, alguna vez para ver datos de algún DVD.
Necesito los siguientes periféricos...
grabador DVD en todo caso
Tengo un monitor con la siguiente resolución y el modelo es...o quiero un monitor de las siguientes pulgadas y resolución...
Actualmente tengo este monitor:

BenQ BL2400PT 24" VA LED DVI Multimedia Pivotable, soporte que permite ajuste de la altura, inclinación y giro. Tiene  una resolución nativa de 1920 x 1080 píxeles, un tiempo de respuesta de 8 ms GTG, un ratio de contraste estático de 3000:1(DCR 20,000,000:1), un brillo de 250 cd/m2, dos altavoces de 1W, y entradas *D-Sub, DVI y DisplayPort*.

Supongo necesitaría un adaptador HDMI 2.0 a D-Sub o DVI para seguir utilizando BenQ BL2400PT 24". El primario me gustaría un  Samsung C49RG90.
Samsung C49RG90 - Monitor Curvo Gaming de 49" (UltraWide DualQHD, 4 ms, 120 Hz, Freesync, QLED, VA, 32:9, 3000:1, 1800R, 600 cd/m², HDMI, Base Redonda) Gris Oscuro
El HDMI 2.0 no soporta esa resolución (5120x1440 píxeles) tiene que ser por DP 1.4 o superior.


El presupuesto es sólo para la torre, sin monitor. Así sin saber mucho, más o menos algo así, con matices:

*AMD Ryzen 7 5800X 4.7Ghz Socket AM4 Boxed
Gigabyte X570 AORUS Pro Socket AM4

2 de Crucial Ballistix Red 64GB (2x32GB) 3200 MHz (PC4-25600) CL16

Samsung 970 Evo Plus 500GB NVMe PCIe - Disco Duro M.2
Sandisk SSD Plus 1TB SATA3 - Disco SSD

Antec HC Gamer Gold Series 750W 80 Plus Gold Modular - Fuente/PSU    
Be quiet! Pure Base 500DX Negro Cristal Templado - Caja/Torre    

Cryorig R1 Universal - Disipador CPU     1    
Be Quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM - Ventilador 14 cm   *


Faltaría añadir una RTX 3080 cuando haya stock. Como quiero aventurarme a realizar tareas de diseño mejor la opción de Nvidia al contar con CUDA cores.
En principio, basta la actualización de BIOS para que funcione con el Ryzen 5000.


CPU, también puedo considerar  AMD Ryzen 7 3800X  o XT , AMD Ryzen 9 3900X  o XT
La placa base tiene buenas reseñas, aunque otros dicen que son mejor la marca MSI para AMD.
Disco duro igual añadiría un HDD entre 4 y 8 TB (WD Red mejor que Seagate).
De fuentes y cajas he visto mucha variedad. Fuentes Corsair también hablan bien.
Caja phanteks eclipse p600s la recomiendan mucho, sino Corsair, Fractal Design,...

Muchas gracias, acepto cualquier sugerencia.


----------



## kiquenet (16 Nov 2020)

Vi uno con AMD sin Refrigeración Líquida:

Presupuesto AMD





						Carrito otte del 15-11-2020
					

Especialistas en ordenadores gaming, refrigeración, personalización y cableado. Coolmod, la tienda líder en informática, modding y refrigeración líquida.




					www.coolmod.com
				




Presupuesto Intel con RL





						Configurador PC | Tu PC por piezas en ► PcComponentes
					

Configura un PC eligiendo tú mismo los componentes para disfrutar de una ⭐configuración a medida⭐ al ✅mejor precio✅ en ordenadores de sobremesa.




					www.pccomponentes.com
				




Podría valer una GeForce® RTX 2070 SUPER 1-Click OC 8GB?

Viendo mensajes en foros veo que se recomienda mucho:

Noctua NH-D15 

PHANTEKS Eclipse p600s Silent, o p400s

Corsair RM750 - ATX Modular, 80 Plus Gold, 750 W


----------



## FerentZ (16 Nov 2020)

Con precios actuales se quedaria en algo asi (muy complicado poner ram decente, no hay nada en stock)





						Configurador PC | Tu PC por piezas en ► PcComponentes
					

Configura un PC eligiendo tú mismo los componentes para disfrutar de una ⭐configuración a medida⭐ al ✅mejor precio✅ en ordenadores de sobremesa.




					www.pccomponentes.com


----------



## kiquenet (16 Nov 2020)

*Con esta RAM puedo poner 128GB con 2 de Crucial Ballistix Red 64GB (2x32GB) 3200 MHz (PC4-25600) CL16 - Memoria DDR4*

Viendo los problemas de stock:

"Luego, si vas a estar ejecutando muchas cosas a la vez creo que un 3900X puede ser interesante y más al precio que está.



			https://www.amazon.es/AMD-Ryzen-3900X-Procesador-ventilador/dp/B07SXMZLP9
		


En videojuegos escupirán más frames los Ryzen 5000 o un core 10000, pero mal no se va a defender y si es en resoluciones altas no creo que se note la diferencia. Si eso no es la prioridad creo que es una opción excelente por su precio."


Sino ir a por todas con un 5950X. Los 16 Cores son una garantía de no quedarse atascado a medio plazo.
O una RTX 3070 es mucho más potente, aunque yo de tí intentaría ir por una RTX 3080, ya sé que no hay stock casi por ningún sitio, pero merece la pena esperar un poco e ir por esa gráfica.

Está por todos lados agotado..

La P600S es una excelente caja, aunque la 500DX no se queda atrás. 
La fuente de Antec es mejor que la RM750, otra cosa sería la RM750X. Antes compraría la Bitfenix Whisper.


,


----------



## FerentZ (17 Nov 2020)

Quien es el que te da esas respuestas? me pierde un poco la comparacion de datos

a mi la p600s no me convence del todo por ser cerrada frontalmente pero si le quitas el panel, esta bien


----------



## kiquenet (19 Nov 2020)

Perdón, había recopilado unas notas de foros y blogs del tema.

He mirado en PCC y he sacado -desde mi ignorancia- un presupuesto con 128 GB, pongo con un 3950X
La gráfica RTX dice que llegaría el 18 de diciembre, y está a ese precio...

A ver que opináis:
https://www.pccomponentes.com/configurador/967cC56fA

Habría que ver que la RAM sea compatible según QVL de la placa (puse una MSI, no sé cómo será).
A ver cómo va el disipador (no puse el reconocido Noctua), con la torre P600S. Gracias, no sabía que está cerrada frontalmente; como dices, si le quito el panel, quizá está bien y refrigera mejor.

Al presupuesto, le faltaría añadir un SSD más y HDD

Seagate-Barracuda 8 TB (o IronWolf)

WD Purple 8 TB  ( o Red )


----------



## kiquenet (21 Nov 2020)

Para no duplicar información, (lo había puesto en otro hilo), sólo para la Caja-Torre.

Las torres son muy personales, y para novatos como yo con tantos modelos es difícil la elección.
No  sé cómo irá disipación por aire para un 3950X, o los Ryzen 5000. Lo más  seguro ponerle el cooler más "gordo" posible,  un   Noctua/Chromax D15/S o un Cryorig R1 Universal.

Éstas son las que he visto que recomiendan:

Be quiet! Pure Base 500DX
Phantek Eclipse P400A, con ventiladores comprados por separado. Por ejemplo un pack de 3x12mm Artic P12 en el frontal.

Lian Li Lancool II MESH Performance
Cooler Master NR600

Invirtiendo más:  Phantek Eclipse P500A, Phanteks Eclipse P600S. Fractal Meshify 2

Qué opináis?


----------



## juanvi (21 Nov 2020)

En la P400A no cabe el disipador.
Tienes la similar y más ancha P500A si te gusta ese formato.
Te dejo una página donde salen parejas tanto la Be quiet como la P500A: 








						Phanteks P500A Case Review: New Best in Noise-Normalized Thermals
					

Today, we’re reviewing the latest addition to the family, the Phanteks Eclipse P500A Digital, to see whether Phanteks is back on track. -




					www.gamersnexus.net
				




Tortura CPU:






Tortura GPU:


----------



## kiquenet (22 Nov 2020)

Lo que he visto entre PCC, Coolmod. Sigue sin stock: AMD Ryzen serie 5000 ni  RTX 3070, y algún componente más.

    CPU:
    AMD Ryzen 7 5800X 4.7Ghz Socket AM4 Boxed     499,95€
    AMD Ryzen 9 3950X 4.70 GHz                    769.9  €

    Placa base:
    Gigabyte X570 AORUS Pro Socket AM4     259,94€ Oferta: 219,95€
    MSI MAG B550 TOMAHAWK                  169 ,90 €
    Gigabyte B550 Vision D                 279 ,90 €

    RAM 128 GB:
    Crucial Ballistix Red 64GB (2x32GB) 3200 MHz (PC4-25600) CL16 - Memoria DDR4     2 x  297,95€ = 595,90€
    Kingston HyperX Fury Black DDR4 3200Mhz 32GB CL16                                4 x  123   € = 492  €
    Kingston HyperX Fury RGB DDR4 3600MHz 32GB CL18                                  4 x  167,05€ = 668  €

    Discos duros: 1 NVMe (SO y programas), 1 SSD (Caché y datos recurrentes), 2 HDD (datos)
    Samsung 970 Evo Plus 500GB NVMe PCIe - Disco Duro M.2     129,95€ Oferta: 85,96€
    WD Blue SN550 SSD 1TB NVMe M.2 PCIe Gen 3                 113 ,59 €
    WD Black SN750 NVMe 1TB SSD M.2 PCI Express 3.0           169 ,99 €    

    Sandisk SSD Plus 1TB SATA3 - Disco SSD     1              99,95€

    WD NAS Red 4TB SATA3                                      128 ,33 €
    Seagate-Barracuda 8 TB (o IronWolf)
    WD Purple 8 TB ( o Red )

    Gráfica RTX 3070
    Gigabyte GeForce RTX 3070 GAMING OC 8GB GDDR6        619 ,90 €
    MSI GeForce RTX 3070 GAMING X TRIO 8GB GDDR6         579 ,90 €

    Disipador:
    Noctua NH-D15 chromax.black              109 ,99 €
    Cryorig R1 Universal - Disipador CPU     84,95€

    Caja/Torre:
    Be quiet! Pure Base 500DX Negro Cristal Templado - Caja/Torre     131,95€
    Be Quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM - Ventilador 14 cm                      13,95€

    Phanteks Eclipse P600S Cristal Templado USB 3.1 Satin Black       149,98 €

    Fuente:
    Antec HC Gamer Gold Series 750W 80 Plus Gold Modular - Fuente/PSU     119,95€ Oferta: 99,95€
    BitFenix Whisper Fuente de Alimentación 750W 80+ Gold Modular         109  €


Si no quisiera/pudiese esperar a stock: de RTX 3070-Ryzen 5000, ¿qué gráfica podría ser una buena opción?. Tendría 2 monitores, un Samsung 49" y un Benq 24".
Disipador, Caja, Fuente lo tengo más o menos claro. Apostaría por un  SSD 1TB NVMe M.2 PCIe Gen 3  como disco principal.
Y tengo dudas para la placa base (que al menos a futuro se pueda actualizar para RTX 3070-Ryzen 5000) y  128 memoria RAM (he puesto CL16 - 3200 Mhz y una más cara de 3600).


----------



## FerentZ (23 Nov 2020)

el problema esta en que estan las 2070 super por unos 550€ y no merecen nada la pena si se venden 3070 por 560€ que rinden mas que una 2080ti, es un problemon comprar una grafica ahora salvo que encuentres una 2080ti por menos de 500 de segundamano.. que imagino que no vas a ponerte a mirar eso, no queda otra que esperar o comprar malamente una gen anterior dando prendimiento inferior

igual que el procesador, merece la pena mas 5a gen


----------



## kiquenet (27 Nov 2020)

De gráfica, por lo que veo, lo mejor es esperar, la pregunta será hasta cuándo?.

Respecto a la CPU, mejor esperar a stock de AMD Ryzen 9 5900X o elegir un AMD Ryzen 9 3950X ? Cuál rendirá más?

AMD Ryzen 9 5900X 3.7 GHz          599,91 €
AMD Ryzen 9 5900X 4.8Ghz Socket AM4 Boxed 617 €

AMD Ryzen 7 5800X 3.8GHz          475,91€
AMD Ryzen 7 5800X 4.7Ghz Socket AM4 Boxed 499,95€

AMD Ryzen 9 3950X 4.70 GHz          719,90 €
AMD Ryzen 9 3950X 4.7GHz Socket AM4 Boxed 749.95 €


----------



## FerentZ (27 Nov 2020)

miraria de 5a generacion al haber pegado un salto mas interesante la verdad, lo malo es eso que toca esperar, ahora es todo asi


----------



## kiquenet (29 Nov 2020)

Muchas gracias, más no se puede hacer ahora, toca esperar por la gráfica.

Por lo que he leído, investigando unpoco más, para todas las tareas que voy a hacer, concluyo que mejor 3900x o 3950x (16 nucleos y 32 hilos), con un Chipset+ AMD X570 en la placa base. Los ryzen 5000 su principal atractivo es juegos.

Mejor X570 para esos procesadores tan potentes, y aguantará mejor temperaturas muy elevadas sobretodo en verano del VRM.
Lo que me queda claro es buscar la compatibilidad RAM con la placa, teniendo en cuenta que tenga 4 SLOTS.
Con preferencia MSI al ser CPU AMD, la elección la veo entre  *MSI MAG X570 TOMAHAWK WIFI 214,90€ o Gigabyte X570 I Aorus Pro WIFI 225,89€*


----------



## FerentZ (29 Nov 2020)

que sea x570 no significa que sea mejor, solo mas opciones y conexiones, la primera que te pase la b550 vision D es una gozada de placa y puede con los mas gordos de Ryzen, antiguamente en Intel pasaba que tenias que pillar un Z para tener mejor placa, ahora ya no es asi, hay b550 mejores que x570s


----------



## kiquenet (7 Dic 2020)

Muchas gracias. Cierto que muchos conceptos aún se me escapan. NO voy hacer OC ni voy a jugar (en todo caso, esporádicamente).

Sí que leo opiniones contrarias en otros foros:

"Tengo un Ryzen 9 3900x, con refrigeración líquida:
1. Tenia una Asus TUF B450M y corria bien el procesador hasta los 4.1GHZ. Ponerlo a 4.2ghz o más se podía pero costaba encontrar la estabilidad, y constantes errores de cálculo.
2. Con Asus TUF x570, el Ryzen podía escalar a 4.4ghz sin problemas y la aplicación intensiva en cálculos matemáticos no generaba errores.
Viendo la diferencia entre las dos placas, la diferencia era la cantidad de fases:
una tenía 6 + 2, la otra 12 + 2 +1.
Conclusión: Si, la cantidad de fases es critica."

"La mejor opcion es la x570 tomahawk ya que tiene mejores fases que placas de mas de 350 euros. Te vas a tener que fiar la tomahawk tiene 12 fases, de una calidad muy buena rozando excelente y con una colocacion de 6+6 (que es la segunda forma mejor de hacerlo que es con dobladores).

Para las x570 hay tablas para simplificarlo pero no incluyten las b550. De b550 para lo que tu quieres solo me quedaria con la msi b550 gaming carbon pero vale casi igual de la que hemos hablado y es peor."








						AM4 Vcore VRM Ratings v1.4 (2019-11-07)
					

AM4 Vcore VRM Ratings v1.4  AM4 Vcore VRM Ratings v1.4 (2019-11-07)  By Cr1318 (Reddit) Cautilus#5912 (Discord)  (I don't accept random friend requests on Discord, but you can send me a question on there if you share a server with me, you can find me on the discord.gg/overclock server,  otherwise...




					docs.google.com


----------



## FerentZ (7 Dic 2020)

El VRM de la Vision D tambien es 12+2, puedes verlo en https://www.profesionalreview.com/2020/08/11/gigabyte-b550-vision-d-review/
las dos placas son muy buenas


----------



## kiquenet (14 Dic 2020)

Lo mejor sería una RTX 3070 a un precio equivalente a las RTX 2070 SUPER (o RTX 2060 aún más barata). 
Por lo menos hasta febrero que haya stock suficiente, y a ver si no suben precios de otros componentes.

Zotac GAMING GeForce® RTX 3070 Twin Edge 8GB GDDR6 - Tarjeta Gráfica Zotac 519,95€ - Sin Stock en CoolMod
KFA2 GeForce® RTX 2070 SUPER Work The Frames Edition 8GB GDDR6 - Tarjeta Gráfica KFA2  549,95€  - Sin Stock en CoolMod

En cuanto a SSD-HDD podría ser 1 NVMe PCIe 4.0 para Sistema Operativo, 1 NVMe PCIe 3.0 para cachés y programas, 1 M.2 SATA o SSD SATA3 para programas y juegos, y HDD para almacenamiento, descargas, backups...


NVMe PCIe 4.0 
Samsung SSD 980 PRO Series PCIe 4.0 NVMe 500GB - Disco Duro M.2 158,95€

NVMe PCIe 3.0
Western Digital Blue SN550 NVMe 1TB PCIe Gen 3 - Disco Duro M.2 102,95€

M.2 SATA
Western Digital Blue 1TB - Disco Duro M.2        108,95€
Western Digital Blue 2TB SATA3 - Disco Duro M.2  193,95€
Samsung 860 EVO 1TB - Disco Duro M.2   157,95€ (-12%)

SSD
Western Digital Blue 2TB 2.5" SATA3 - Disco SSD        196,95€
Samsung SSD 870 QVO 2TB 2.5" SATA3 - Disco Duro SSD     219,95€


----------



## kiquenet (9 Feb 2021)

A día de hoy, en PCC, hay existencias de 3950X, y RTX 3070.
No hay RAM Kingston HyperX Fury Black DDR4 3200Mhz , Corsair A500 ni la caja Phanteks Eclipse P600S

https://www.pccomponentes.com/configurador/967cC56fA

El disipador podría ser un Noctua NH-D15 o Cryorig R1.
La caja quizá Be quiet! Pure Base 500DX (*Desventajas:* Ojo a tener un header USB C en la placa para aprovechar el puerto de la caja.)


AMD Ryzen 9 3950X 4.70 GHz Recíbelo mañana
759,90€

MSI MAG B550 TOMAHAWK Recíbelo mañana
169,90€

Kingston HyperX Fury Black DDR4 3200Mhz 32GB CL16 Sin fecha de entrada
604€

Corsair A500 Ventilador CPU Sin fecha de entrada
99,99€

WD Blue SN550 SSD 1TB NVMe M.2 PCIe Gen 3 Recíbelo mañana
112,59€

Phanteks Eclipse P600S Cristal Templado USB 3.1 Satin Black Sin fecha de entrada
149,98€

BitFenix Whisper Fuente de Alimentación 750W 80+ Gold Modular Recíbelo mañana
124,99€

Gigabyte GeForce RTX 3070 GAMING OC 8GB GDDR6 Recíbelo entre el viernes 12 y el lunes 15 de febrero
699,90€


----------



## FerentZ (9 Feb 2021)

no merece la pena el Corsair a ese precio, muchisimo mejor el Noctua d15 chromax
tienes tambien la phanteks p500a


----------



## kiquenet (10 Feb 2021)

Si no pudiese esperar (justo hoy se fue la fuente o la placa del Pc antiguo), qué se podría montar en Aussar o coolmod o PPC?


----------



## FerentZ (10 Feb 2021)

si no necesiutas montaje compra lo que haya en cada tienda porque sino imposible casi comprar todo a la vez


----------



## kiquenet (10 Feb 2021)

Lo quería con montaje-testeo...


----------



## FerentZ (11 Feb 2021)

entonces toca esperar por stock, lo malo


----------

